# Looking to start an acoustic/riot/folk/punk band



## Jef138 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello, my name is Jeff and I'm new to this forum, and so far its been a pleasure reading various threads. Well I'm just seeing if anyone out there would be interested in starting a new folk punk band in the Bay area, California. Currently I live in Oakland and have been playing in various punk bands for about 12 years now. I can play guitar and mandolin and am looking for fellow musicians with beginner to intermediate skills on any acoustic instrument imagineable. Ideally I would like the project to artistically benefit all who would like to be involve. I'm a very open person and welcome all those who'd like to partake, whether serious or just for fun and expression.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 4, 2014)

Yo, I'm on the other side of the bay, in Sausalito. I got banjo, tin whistle, and a wee bit of guitar. And kazoo. We might be able to get together sometime and see what we can do, but I think it'd be like $10 each way on public transportation.


----------



## Will Dernis (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh shit what's up Damien I met you in Sausalito, had the classical fender and the 1920s tenor banjo. How's it going?

Anyways Jeff I'm on my way out of California but I play ukulele guitar jaw harp and bits of banjo mandolin and charango, let me know if you're heading out of state I'm gonna be all over the place, sounds like there could be some savory jams


----------



## Dameon (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh hey, cool! Random online encounter, neat


----------



## Jef138 (Oct 4, 2014)

hey sorry for the late reply...but yeah maybe we'll meet up im the city sometime. jam out and see what happens...


----------

